# Muzzy Broadheads Good or Bad



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey just wondering how the guys that have used or use Muzzy feel about them. What are the pros and cons to them. one thing is for sure you will not beat the price of them. But i have never shot them and if the don't shot well then the price means nothing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The only Muzzy worth a crap is the Phantom.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

The phantomis a good blade, but not the only one worth shooting. :mrgreen: I personally shoot the 3 blade 125GR and love it. It cuts like razor blades and the spine is the only bone I have seen that stopped it. Even then it dropped like a rock. I like the muzzy products personally and have had great success with them.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer the EPEK broadhead


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I shot the phantom for one season, good blade with lots of cutting power, but the one thing i noticed is it seemed to float and drift quite a bit more than usual in windy/breezy conditions. Anyone else encounter this or just me? As for other muzzy's I have never encountered anything that would make me steer away from them. I prefer the mx-4.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I shoot the 3 blade 75 gr broadhead only, practice blades mostly, I haven't got a shot off at an animal yet. they are very consistent for me, I can usually hit what I aim for to about 40yds then my accuracy decreases a little. I do shoot with fingers instead of a release, and practice out to sixty alot. Just got a new bow though and am interested to see if this is all true still.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> I prefer the EPEK broadhead


Why? I have 3 and am still contemplating them or the Grim Reapers I have... (sorry to hijack)

I've shot the MX-4 and like it for accuracy but the width of the blade seems smallish compared to other broadheads out there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

muzzy are great broad heads.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

i shoot the muzzy 4 blade and been very impressed. On one of the bucks i killed, he jumped the string and i caught the top of his shoulder blade, broadhead went through the shoulder blade and stuck deep in his spine. Had to cut it out with a saw but the broadhead looked brand new when i got it out. Also shot a bear and arrow went through and lodged into the tree behind it. Dang near had to cut the tree down to get it, but again still was like new.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

why didn't you just unscrew your arrow from the broadhead?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> why didn't you just unscrew your arrow from the broadhead?


i enjoy cutting trees down for some ungodly reason....

just wanted to see how the broadhead handled the abuse


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had very good luck with the Muzzy 100gr 4 blade. They fly good for me and I get good penatration with them. I am tying expandables this year but if I don;t like them then back to my tried and true Muzzy 4 blade.

Mark


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I've found they tend to plane at the speeds I'm shooting (330's).


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

muzzys are good if you can tune them with your field tips. i have always had a hard time getting them to fly perfect. i shot 3 blade 125gr. i have killed with them, and they do the job,but i prefer broadheads that tune easy and fly like my field tip. i shoot the sonic 125gr. now and love them.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I shot the Muzzy 3 blades last year 100 gr I like them alot. I could get the 4 blades to group as good as the 3 blades. I'm trying some mechanicals this year, namely Epek and I got a few Shockwaves. So we'll see how things turn out. I did kill an antelope last year with my Muzzys. I also shot one of those tree game species they are real easy to hit. :mrgreen: It did break my muzzy broadhead though of course it was a cedar. Don't know what happenend there.


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

I shoot the 4 blade 125 gr and have been very happy with them for the past few years now. Good groups at 40 yards which is as far as I like to shoot at any game. Never had one break yet. I still have no reason for changing and most likely won't.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've killed an Aspen with them.... didn't like them on my Axis or my FMJ's without a 4" vane with a lot of helical to help control the arrow flight. I haven't shot them on my FMJ's with Blazers I have now but probably won't mess with them again. They seemed hard to tune out of my old Bear... maybe its different with my new bow but why mess with something when my arrow is flying good with another head?


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

great head just take a little more tuning to get them to flight at your longer yardages. but also the muzzy are not designed to fly long yardage. its a 50 yard max broad head Imho


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

Ishot my new bow todaywith all the same setup as my old bow. I need to put the kisser on still so I ended up with mixed results, but I was able to hold a good pattern at 40 yrds. I know with my old bow 60 yrds seemed a bit of a stretch but with my new bear truth 2 the levelness of the arrow is greatly improved. When I get my kisser on I'll be able to depend on my accuracy better. I'm hoping to practice out to 100 yrds plus So I can be confident in a 60 yrd shot. On my old bow th e60 yrd pin is at the bottom of my sight, with 20 30 40 and also 50 yrd pins. The new one I've got seems I'll need pins at 25 and maybe 35 or 40 for the first two, which tells me good things. Next weekend I'll put on the kisser and try to update my findings, oh nd I shoot feathers I find them more accurate than the plastic ones. Mybe they drag a little more.


----------

